# Chrome Chef's Knife Bag



## KrnSeoulja (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm thinking about picking up this knife bag. Its for chefs but if anyone has any input that would be great!


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks pretty functional, especially the snaps keeping things in their place.


----------



## KrnSeoulja (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 4, 2020)

In my roll w/o snaps I have issues of little things like thermometers, parers, garnishing tools slipping out of their pockets or even out of the roll itself. One of the reasons I use a box instead of the roll these days.


----------



## Nagakin (Aug 4, 2020)

unpopular opinion knife rolls/bags are a complete scam


Probably an unpopular opinion but I think knife rolls and bags are complete scams and are usually super over priced or just complete trash quality. Ever sense I entered the kitchen ive always been into chef gear, getting the most efficient knives and tools for each task, the most comfortable...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Worth a skim for other options too.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 4, 2020)

It looks too big to fit in a bag and I hate plastic buckles.

This "review" details the features, but I couldn't last 10 mins...
:


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Aug 4, 2020)

my chrome messenger bag for cycling is amazing, so im sure their other products are legit


----------



## crockerculinary (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ve got a handful of these at the shop, and I think they’re pretty nice. I was a 365 day a year, all weather bike guy for a long time and I fully endorse chrome bags for life. I hate following hipster trends, but these became a trend for a damn good reason. All their stuff is super well made, and the knife bag is no exception.
There are a couple quirks/features to the bag, but the only real negative ive heard about this bag is it doesn’t have a shoulder strap, but i always carry my knife bag in my big main bag, or in the car, so it wouldn’t bother me. I actually like the fact that theres not a strap always flopping around as you try to store it undercounter. I think it’s a nice compromise on size- big enough it allows you to carry a good bit of stuff, but without feeling too bulky. If you’re the type of person who carries 40 knives and a whole kitchen around with you, it may be too limiting.
The other quirks/features that some people seem to like and annoy others-
)Too many snaps and zippers to get into the bag- definitely protects, but annoying if you just want quick access to your spatula
)The offset handle- meant to counter balance when it’s full of gear, but it probably depends what’s in your bag, so may not balance well. If you’re carrying it when getting to and from work like a briefcase I could see it being an issue, but if you’re just carrying it from your bag to your station, not so much.
For 125 I think it’s a pretty solid option.


----------



## KrnSeoulja (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you all for your feedback!!! Great reads!!


----------

